# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Mein Papi ist verstorben

## Verena

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

mein Vati ist am 26. Mai auf der Palliativstation verstorben. Auch wenn ich weiss, dass es für ihn angesichts der letzten Wochen und v. a. Tage eine Erlösung war, bin ich unendlich traurig.
Irgendwie ging es nun doch sehr schnell, er wollte leben und hat so sehr gekämpft bis 2 Tage vor seinem Tod. Wenigstens war er gegen Ende glaube ich weitgehend schmerzfrei und konnte friedlich einschlafen und wenigstens war ich die letzten Tage und Nächte bei ihm. Er fehlt mir sehr!

Ich habe hier in den letzten Monaten viele hilfreiche Informationen und Unterstützung erhalten. Dafür wollte ich Euch nochmals ganz herzlich danken! 

Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen und Angehörigen ganz viel Kaft beim Kampf gegen diese Krankheit!

Viele Grüße,
Verena

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,
> 
> mein Vati ist am 26. Mai auf der Palliativstation verstorben. Auch wenn ich weiss, dass es für ihn angesichts der letzten Wochen und v. a. Tage eine Erlösung war, bin ich unendlich traurig.
> Irgendwie ging es nun doch sehr schnell, er wollte leben und hat so sehr gekämpft bis 2 Tage vor seinem Tod. Wenigstens war er gegen Ende glaube ich weitgehend schmerzfrei und konnte friedlich einschlafen und wenigstens war ich die letzten Tage und Nächte bei ihm. Er fehlt mir sehr!
> 
> Ich habe hier in den letzten Monaten viele hilfreiche Informationen und Unterstützung erhalten. Dafür wollte ich Euch nochmals ganz herzlich danken! 
> 
> Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen und Angehörigen ganz viel Kaft beim Kampf gegen diese Krankheit!
> 
> ...


Das tut mir leid! Mein Beileid!
Wenigstens ist ihm das Schlimmste erspart geblieben und er ist friedlich eingeschlafen.

Liebe Verena,
vielleicht war dies von vorneherein ein aussichtsloser Kampf, den dein Vati nicht gewinnen konnte. Du hast ihn begleitet, am Ende warst du bei ihm, auch deshalb ist er friedlich gegangen. Ich denke an dich in deiner Trauer!
Rudolf

----------


## Verena

Lieber Rudolf,

ich danke Dir! Ja, vielleicht war es so, aussichtslos im Sinne von Genesung natürlich ohnehin, aber die Krankheit ist einfach auch recht schnell vorangeschritten...Dass ich die letzte Zeit da sein konnte, bedeutet mir auch sehr viel.

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Verena,

auch ich möchte Dir und Deiner Familie mein Beileid aussprechen. Ich bin sicher, dass Dein Papi dankbar war, dass Du in seinen letzten Stunden bei ihm warst, und dass es ihm das Fortgehen erleichtert hat.

Ralf

----------

